#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  3rd year ECE full books

## sriramu

2nd semester

1) Managerial Economics and Financial AnalysisCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?amusauuyuafno8n


2) Operating Systems_Operating System Concepts- Abraham Silberchatz, Peter B. Galvin, Greg Gagne 7th Edition_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?eglwerl9gekgq6r

_Modern Operating Systems, Andrew S Tanenbaum_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?e1cb551fokpcb75


3) Object oriented programmingCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mr1ikjd2f86jg59


4) Nanotechnology
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?qy3zabgcy1d6bc3


5) Digital CommunicationsPrinciples of Communication Systems By H Taub & D. Schilling
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?222ajbtvallmsjq
Communication Systems By Simon Haykin-4th Edition
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?42v756e1rqj788p
Modern Digital & Analog Communication Systems By B.P.Lathi
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?y98b9r4iaaz6hyy


6) Microprocessors & MicrocontrollersCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?7q2joo3jjhxu37l


7)Digital Signal Processing
Digital Signal Processing, Principles, Algorithms, and Applications: John G. Proakis, Dimitris G. Manolakis
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?arny07hoejfyfod
_Digital Signal Processing: Andreas Antoniou_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?6qdx87o1h5ay4vy1) Management Science_Aryasri : Management Science_
Code:

http://books.google.co.in/books?id=rf5AfIwAuAoC&lpg=SA8-PA93&ots=zeCXc-97L-&dq=Aryasri %3A Management Science%2C TMH%2C 2004&pg=SA8-PA93#v=onepage&q=Aryasri : Management Science, TMH, 2004&f=false


2) Telecommunication Switching SystemsCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dd2w52y4ndhxdfb


3) Digital Signal ProcessingDigital Signal Processing, Principles, Algorithms, and Applications: John G. Proakis, Dimitris G. Manolakis
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?arny07hoejfyfod
_Digital Signal Processing: Andreas Antoniou_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?6qdx87o1h5ay4vy

4) VLSI DesignCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?t056jt8n1gdt1ba


5) Microwave Engineering_Microwave Devices and Circuits  Samuel Y. Liao_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?j64dpbvmd5dlxh7


6) Microprocessors and Interfacing_Microprocessors and Interfacing By A.P.Godse & D.A.Godse_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zn0p1vi9yiz0vkk
_Advanced microprocessor and Peripherals - A.K.Ray and K.M.Bhurchandi_
Code:

http://books.google.com/books?id=-ZnJTTQ3-NYC&lpg=PP1&dq=advanced microprocessors ak ray&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false

1) Digital CommunicationsCommunication Systems By Simon Haykin-4th Edition
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?42v756e1rqj788p
Modern Digital & Analog Communication Systems By B.P.Lathi
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?y98b9r4iaaz6hyy
Principles of communication systems By Taub and Schilling
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?x3q8xfehzpsbnxn


2) Microprocessors & MicrocontrollersCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?7q2joo3jjhxu37l


3) Digital Signal ProcessingDigital Signal Processing, Principles, Algorithms, and Applications: John G. Proakis, Dimitris G. Manolakis
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?arny07hoejfyfod
_Digital Signal Processing: Andreas Antoniou_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?6qdx87o1h5ay4vy


4) Electronic Measurements and InstrumentationCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?u2qjblp2cgppn6g


5) VLSI DesignCode:

http://www.mediafire.com/?t056jt8n1gdt1ba


6) Microwave Engineering_Microwave Devices and Circuits  Samuel Y. Liao_
Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?j64dpbvmd5dlxh7











  Similar Threads: 2nd year ece all books cover full syllabus 2nd yr ece full books Engineering regarding books full notes Books for IES ece preperation syllabus full pdf 4th year ECE full books

----------


## aruntech2

No link working

----------

